# Need EASY baby bunting pattern



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

I need an EASY baby bunting pattern that can be sewn easily and perhaps closes in the front with velcro. I've looked all over the internet and haven't found exactly what I want. Have you tried something you are really pleased with???? (I've also asked for EASY crocheting and knitting patterns on the fiber thread as well) Any ideas on what works well for you but looks really cute and is sweet, soft, and warm????


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

sewing pattern babies bunting and hats 3 months to 18 months mccall 2408

http://www.marymaxim.ca/free-baby-bunting-hat-knit-pattern.html#.UPNLXwcTwCk.pinterest

http://www.favecrafts.com/Loom-Patterns/Angels-Knitted-Baby-Bunting#

http://www.etsy.com/listing/7805113...are&utm_medium=PageTools&utm_source=Pinterest

http://www.craftdrawer.com/2012/01/sewing-pattern-for-baby-bunting-or.html

http://www.etsy.com/listing/8032574...are&utm_medium=PageTools&utm_source=Pinterest

http://tricot.blogs.famili.fr/media/01/02/f96a4eaab6174c25a53b3c3f8092f7cd.jpg


maybe an idea.....http://www.etsy.com/listing/6895199...to=US&ga_page=18&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

http://www.anniescatalog.com/sew/detail.html?prod_id=95567&cat_id=1493


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

http://smalldreamfactory.blogspot.com/2011/11/free-pattern-baby-sleeping-bag.html


----------

